# Hedwig pannbacker



## myjan (Sep 17, 2005)

Trying to obtain a photo and details of a old coaster "Hedwig Pannbacker" built in 1917, 353 grt, German Flag, I think she was coverted from a sailing ship , And i think she was trading up till the 1970s, Can any members help me on that subject please,


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

I have her listed under Peter Dohle in D.R Chesterton,s Coastal Ships 1967 and his ABC Foreign and Coastal Short Sea Freighters 1963


----------



## myjan (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for that David,


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hedwig Pannbacker, Ex Hans Paul 1939, Ex Niedersachsen 1938,Ex Hermina Ex Rebecca 343 tons built 1917 by Pattje & Zonen, Waterhuizen. 134.1 x 27.2 x 10.9.
6 cylinder oil engine by Maschb Keil AG. German flag, Registered Flensburg. Code flags DJBB. Owned at one time by Heino Pannbacker (J Lost Managers) 3 masted schooner.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Myjan,

If no other member of SN can supply you a photo there is the last resort of purchasing one at this site for a fiver (UK) sterling.

http://www.ship-photos.dynamic-site.net/

Rgds


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

I do have a piccie, but only as Hermina 1917, so not to sure if this is the right one:


----------

